

What is the best way to clean my MBP Retina screen? - jh37

I purchased a product called Whoosh! at the Apple store and was told it was the only safe product Apple recommends to clean retina screens.  The weird thing is that Whoosh isn&#x27;t sold at Apple store anymore and I&#x27;m wondering if it&#x27;s because of the residue&#x2F;streaks&#x2F;film I&#x27;m seeing when I use it?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;dWqtPvM
======
MalcolmDiggs
I seem to get tons of lint particles on the screen no matter what kind of
cloth I use (I tried microfiber, tissue paper, paper towels, etc). Lately I've
been using a clean white sock (with no liquid) and it works alright. I just
buff out the smudges rather than trying to clean them off with a liquid.

Cleaning it in daylight helps a lot as well, much easier to tell what you're
doing.

------
miguelrochefort
Be extremely careful when washing your Macbook screen.

[http://www.staingate.org/](http://www.staingate.org/)

This recently happened to someone I know, after attempting to clean the
display. It is not covered under warranty, and there is no fix.

~~~
jh37
Thanks, I was aware of that site and problems long before I purchased my 2015
MBP-R 13". I have only used Whoosh cleaner and I'm starting to notice a stain.
I'm guessing this is why Apple pulled this product.

------
27182818284
[https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204172](https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT204172)

~~~
jh37
I had heard not to use regular water, however the Apple support link you
provided stated it is safe. Thank you!

------
husamia
i found dry microfiber cleaning cloth best.

~~~
partisan
This is good. I use a cloth from the eyeglass store. They gave them to me for
free.

